# Holy Crap!



## breezez (Jul 21, 2018)

I have been trying to combine two WM accounts since 11/13/2017.   I finally got the correct paperwork to get notarized over 8 months later....   You got to love Wyndham

I sure hope it doesn’t take another 8 months when I send them back.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2018)

They do hire a lot of snails, I've heard.

Congrats! (Say that really, really slowly, so it covers eight months of waiting.  )

Dave


----------



## breezez (Sep 10, 2018)

Update.   I got a call from a lady couple weeks ago saying they were from Wyndham.   They were apologizing for for my WorldMark combine taking over 9 months to be completed.   She told me they were going to issue me a refund for my troubles.

I took this with a grain of salt, the I believe it when I see mentality well today sure enough I had a $299 check in the mail.

So for once thanks Wyndham, maybe you guys are starting to read all those feedback forms and change for the better.

The best part I never complained asking for a refund.   I did complain several times wanting to know why it was taking so long.   But 9.5 months later combine done and combine fee has been refunded.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 11, 2018)

A broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Well, that ended better than expected.  Later, but better!


----------

